# Low Calcium Dog Food



## gordon464 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi there

This is my first post and I am looking for some help.
We have 2 dogs a Chihuahua and a tea cup Chihuahua.

The Chihuahua has just had an operation to move a saliva gland up to one of her eyes a her tear duct had packed in, which went well.
The problem now is she is getting a calcium build up on her eye due to the high levels of calcium in saliva.
Our vet suggested getting her onto a low calcium diet and suggested Royal Canin SO dry food which has a calcium level of about 0.7%.

However at almost 8 times the price of her normal food (which is also used by the other dog) this is going to be hugely expensive.

At the moment we use Bakers Complete and whilst it gets a bad press for nutrition the dogs love it and are thriving on it.

So I have 2 questions, does anyone know a cheaper low calcium dry dog food around the same price as Bakers (£8 a bag) and will it be harmful to the teacup if he eats it too.

I asked the "nutritional" expert at our local Pets at Home store who told me this "Bakers has one of the lowest Calcium levels in dry dog food but if you want to reduce it to almost the same levels as the Royal Canin just remove the white bone shaped bits out the food as they contain all the calcium" does anyone know if this is true?? I did ask the vet and phoned Bakers but no one would confirm this and both tried to plug their low calcium foods but again at huge expense.

Can any one give me some good advice please.
Thanks
Gordon


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

gordon464 said:


> Hi there
> 
> This is my first post and I am looking for some help.
> We have 2 dogs a Chihuahua and a tea cup Chihuahua.
> ...


Bakers is not a good choice food I am afraid. I would stick to your vet's advice.

Chihuahuas are so tiny, you will not spend horrenduos amount of money on their food. And your dog will be hopefully doing well. Give it a go.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

It might be worth looking around online to see if you can the Royal Canin a bit cheaper. Though for a Chihuahua it should last quite a long time.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bakers is basically just corn with lots of pretty colours and a splash of meat for flavour. You have such small dogs that the food isn't going to be that expensive. Have a look at the wet and dry food indexes and then if you google the ingredient lists it should give the amount of calcium.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Nutram Grain-Free Turkey, Chicken & Duck | Free P&P on £29+ at zooplus
1.0% calcium

Almo Nature Holistic Adult Small Salmon & Rice | Free P&P £29+!
0.8% calcium

How much can two chihuahuas eat?! :lol:


----------

